# Blush brush: round vs. angled??



## elektra513 (Mar 19, 2007)

I guess what I'm asking is: How does application differ? Why choose one over the other? Or do you use both? What look do you achieve with either?


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 4, 2007)

I prefer round ones...I guess it just depends on preference. Angled brushes are better for contouring.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Apr 10, 2007)

I like angled better, but that's cause I do a LOT of contouring...I use at least 2 blushes, a bronzer (in the hollows) & a MSF every day.
I like having the control & precision of the angle brush.

I use rounded blush brushes for fuller faces (when I put the blush mostly on the apples of the cheeks) or really, more for foundation application than anything.

But I really <3 small brushes w/ concentrated hairs (like MACs 109) for cream blushes & such.


----------



## LMcConnell18 (Apr 10, 2007)

i have the angled contour brush... and i like it because it adds color precisely on the cheek bones... nicely too! rounded brushes are just harder to control i suppose


----------

